# Sidi Dominator Alternative



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

My Sidi Dominator 5's are the best cycling shoe I've ever owned and I loved them.

However, I've got a 50-mile ride coming up that has some tough hike-a-bike sections, and my Sidi's aren't so great for that.

I'm looking for something that will be better for HAB but still has a reasonable amount of stiffness as my Sidi's, as well as being lightweight. I've got a pair of Northwave Bike & Walks, but they're lead weights attached to my ankles (almost a pound heavier for the pair compared to my Dominators). 

Anyone have some good alternatives?

Thanks!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Try Mavic Fury, Giro Gauge, Exustar SM332, Garneau Monte, Shimano M162, and Diadora X-Trail...see what fits best. 

My Dominator 5 gave up this year and found happiness with Giro Gauge...


----------



## bicyclebillpdx (Feb 5, 2011)

I just got the specialized Rhime shoes and really like them. I've also got the mtb comp from them, and I really like their body geometry footbed design. I tried 510 SPF shoes, and wasn't happy at all.


----------



## saidrick (Jan 28, 2006)

Specialized pro carbon shoe. I am on my second pair.
Great all around shoe: light , stiff, comfortable, and somewhat hike-able.


----------



## El_Duderino (Dec 2, 2005)

Can't find a shoe that fits like my Sidi's. 
Next pair might step up to the Spider.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I replaced a 9 year old pair of Domi's with a pair of Specialized Rimes. Vibram sole, nearly as stiff as Domi's and the BG footbed seems to suit me well. Silly name aside, I like 'em.

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## El_Duderino (Dec 2, 2005)

SteveF they lasted 9 years? 
That's value surprised you didn't buy another pair.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I've learned Sidi Dominator 5 sucks, for extended hike-a-bike. I flatted twice and had to hike 5-7miles back to the car, with massive heel and instep blisters. Not to mention the trail traction is nearly the same as wearing a road shoe. 

Try the new Giros....they improved nearly everything the Sidi was weak at.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

El_Duderino said:


> SteveF they lasted 9 years?
> That's value surprised you didn't buy another pair.


Heh, yeah, guess I was ready for a change. The Domi's are pretty not great for walking and I really like the fit of the Spec. road shoes I bought a couple of seasons ago, so it seemed worthwhile to try the same in a trail shoe. So far so good. Cheaper than Sidi's, too.


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

I've ridden shimano for years and they fit well and are durable in AZ rocks. Didn't like the new ones coming out so I went with the Giro Code. On sale at Jenson for $129. Retails for about $260, so even I don't care for them it won't be too painful.

All the reviews I read rated them highly, so at that price I ordered them. Check them out.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

saidrick said:


> Specialized pro carbon shoe. I am on my second pair.
> Great all around shoe: light , stiff, comfortable, and somewhat hike-able.


I love mine too, but I always lose weight when I get a pair......................in my wallet.

At $280 they are pricey, but the Sidi Dom 5 are $260. The Spec Pros are a far far better shoe for $20 more


----------



## royta (Jan 17, 2006)

I use the Sidi Dominator because I need the "M". I've got a hella wide foot.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

royta said:


> I use the Sidi Dominator because I need the "M". I've got a hella wide foot.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


You can get both the Specialized Comp ($170) and Pro ($280) version mtb shoe in wide (the Sidi Mega). You just have to ask your Spec dealer, or go to the website.

The Dom 5 normally goes for $260 here in the USA and the Spec Pro is $20 more and a way better shoe in terms of features. Carbon sole, toe guard, good tread for hike a bike, and you can put the toe spikes on that come with it.

Of course, everyone is different when it comes to shoes. I love the look and specs of the Giro shoes.............I just can't wear them.:madman::madman::madmax:


----------



## snoroqc (May 6, 2005)

Zachariah said:


> Try Mavic Fury, Giro Gauge, Exustar SM332, Garneau Monte, Shimano M162, and Diadora X-Trail...see what fits best.
> 
> My Dominator 5 gave up this year and found happiness with Giro Gauge...


What Giro size are you recommending vs 42 Dominiator 5?


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

snoroqc said:


> What Giro size are you recommending vs 42 Dominiator 5?


Giro sizing is closer to accurate, than SIDI....which is about half size off, minimum.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

If it helps I wear 43.5 in Giro and 44 in Sidi. Shoe is the Orignal Giro Code and Sidi Eagle (Sidid Eagel same as diminator with more ventaltion Ive been told).


----------



## BlowtorchBob (Jan 8, 2015)

I wouldn't pay more than 260 for some sidis.

Did you guys see Price-point has them on sale for cheap today?

Sidi Dominator Fit Mountain Shoe | Velcro Closure | MTB

Extra steeze points for the camo look. Who wants to be seen in the Forrest anyway?


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Lots of Dominator 5s used, from between $45-$90 on eBay. I got mine for $55/shipped and they look like they were worn only twice........:thumbsup:


----------



## g_force_alt (Jun 17, 2013)

Zachariah said:


> Giro sizing is closer to accurate, than SIDI....which is about half size off, minimum.


Another vote for Giro, although I have the Privateer. Last time I went for shoes, I tried the Dominators, but the LBS didn't have my size. The Privateer is roughly equivalent. I've had them for 3 seasons and they've held up well. Dunno whether they're better HAB'ers than the Dominators, though. I can tell you I've hiked a few times (including a race with a 1mi long, 13% climb on scree) and, while they're no running shoe, I was OK. They fit true to size, and I think they make a wide version. Also, I think there's a new Giro shoe with a grippier rubber on the bottom.


----------

